# Nano clean up crew idea.



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

On this website they are having a sale on turbo snails, 10 small snails(grow up to about 1 inch) for $10. I also planned on getting 1 sexy shrimp. I have a 10 gallon nano reef tank and I was wondering if this wood be a good idea? thanks for your responses!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

what kind of turbo snails are they?


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

astrea turbo snails.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

They are good for a nano but you won't need that many of them. You could toss them in there until they get bigger and just keep the ones you need. You have a community SW tank that the extras could go in?
Also, they'll probably breed, and your fish will love eating the eggs


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

yea, I thought that it might be to many. my brother has 3 saltwater tanks so I could always give him a few, thanks for your response!


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Most people recommend about 1 per every two gallons....honestly though I don't really think 10 would be an issue as long as there is food for them.

Price does not seem like anything special to me though.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats not a spectacular discount but its not bad either. If they got other things that you want I would say go for it.

As far as 10 Astreas, they are really not that big of a snail. If your tank is 6 months or so old then I dont think that 10 is too terribly much for a 10 gallon tank, especially if you have some pretty intense lighting on the tank. I am currently using 6-7 of these snails in addition to 3 Margarita Snails and about 4 Cerith Snails and no one seems to be going hungry.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh wow! I only have 5 snails in my 12g nano and they keep things really clean


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

yea, I think I'm only going to use 4 of them and give the rest to my brother.
thanks for all your guys' responses!


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah that is a bit but 4 of those are in the sand bed the other 9-10 are on the glass and rocks and this tank has a 250 watt hailde with a 14K bulb(temporarily) installed for lighting on the tank. With lighting that intense...algae can grow fast. When I had 2 x T-5's installed I had only about 5 snails for the rock work and glass. That would be right on par with what ladyonyx is using with good results. 

I also like to factor in that I can expect a snail or to to die over a few months sometimes and the fact that the Hermits will often "bump off" a snail or two as well over several months.


----------



## johnmaloney (Sep 6, 2009)

turbos are big so the x per gallon rule doesn't really apply to them, and that is kind of where the "x per gallon" rule becomes a problem. Base your crew on species, need, and diet, rather than x number per gallon, and you will be better off I think. Happy reefing!


----------



## joejoe1055 (Nov 23, 2009)

u can feed them nori if they clean up all your algea
just don't let them starve


----------

